# الى متى.....؟



## ميرنا (4 فبراير 2006)

*الى متى.....؟*

*الى متى اترك احزانى تتكلم عنى ؟

ادع دموعى توصف كلامى ؟

الى متى دموعى تزرف على انااس غدرو بى وتركونى عندما احتجت اليهم كنت اشعر انهم كل حياتى من اصدقائى الى احبائى 

لماذا انا وحيد يا الهى على الارض لم اجد صديقا يوما او اخ اصرخ لك اسمعنى انتا ترفع الضعيف والمسكين لم اطلب منك ان ترفعنى لكن يا الهى دعنى اراك بجانبى لا تتركنى وحيدا وسط هذا العالم لم ارى الحب الذى كلما قرات عنه امتن ان اراه  لما ارى صدرا ابكى عليه او حضن ياخذنى عند كثره دموعى عندما اصرخ او ابكى الكل يبتعد عن لماذا وانتا يا ابى هل ستتركنى وحيدا ايضا ام تضمنى اليك الهى اخرج احزانى منى نفسى حزينه حتى الموت ارحمنى يا الهى لانى ابنك ولا تتركنى *


----------



## ezzzak (4 فبراير 2006)

ميرنا دي خواطر صح 

بس بجد جميله جدا احنا كلنا بنقول الكلام ده وربنا قريب مننا فعلنا بس الخطايا بتاعتنا 

مش بتخلينا نشوفه بس هو جنبنا بيحمينا وبيقف جنبنا ومش بيسبنا لحظه 

وبجد يا ميرنا  موضوع جميل جدا


----------



## ميرنا (4 فبراير 2006)

*انفع يا زيكو فى امل من الكئابه تطلع بنى ادم يعنى *


----------



## +Dream+ (7 فبراير 2006)

الرب يباركك يا ميرنا
 و سيتمع الى صلاتك و صلاتنا كلنا امين


----------



## ميرنا (7 فبراير 2006)

*ميرسى يا دريم يا كلامك الرائع دا*


----------



## nobel (2 مارس 2006)

الرب معك يا حبار البئس
     تذكرى هذه الكلمات لقداسه البابا التى هى شعارى فى الحياه 
            غريبا عشت فى الدنيا نزيلا مثل ابائى


----------



## +AMIR+ (4 مارس 2006)

* "ارى صدرا ابكى عليه او حضن ياخذنى عند كثره دموعى"*
الله يا اختى الحبيبه* ميرنا* كنا محتاجين كلام جميل زى كلامك ده من زمان 
كتير بأحس انى محتاج الصدر الحنين والحضن الدافى لكن مبلاقيش وسط البشر حتى اقرب ناس لىّ ... فعلا مفيش غير يسوع هو الوحيد اللى لقيته واقف معايا فى كل لحظه من لحظات حياتى  علشان هو قال " لا اهملك ولا اتركك .... عينى عليك "
*شكرا يا ميرنا ..ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير*


----------

